# 2004 Infotainment Screen



## Paul Cad (Dec 22, 2021)

HI. I have a 2004 BMW 1 series (without Nav).
My infotainment screen just comes up with the BMW logo each time I start the car. I can't get the radio or anything related to the infotainment to work. Rest of car works fine.

I have tried starting and stopping the car, leaving overnight, but still the same this morning.

Has anyone any ideas on how to reboot the system?

Paul.


----------



## Paul Cad (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry, just spotted I mistyped the year. The car is a 2014 1series.


----------

